# TwinCat HMI Fragen über Fragen



## Bambam (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich komme so recht nicht mit der HMI visu klar. Ich habe mir eine Visu programmiert die ich gerne ohne PLC-Control auf einem Laptop laufen lassen möchte der über ein Netzwerk mit einer BC9000 verbunden ist. 

Doch so richtig komme ich mit den Erklärungen die ich bisher hier im Forum oder bei infosysBeckhoff gelesen habe nicht klar!!!-.-

Ich habe die Visu jetzt installiert und nun???

Wo muss ich den Visualisierungsbaustein TC_Visu initialisieren?
Was hat es mit den Kommandozeilenbefehle auf sich? Wo kann ich die eintragen?

Ich hätte es gerne so, dass ich später mal nur auf die HMI exe klicke und dann meine Visu erscheint ... zurzeit kommt da nur ein grauer Bildschirm.

Habt vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe. 


Gruß
Bambam


----------



## Bambam (22 Oktober 2010)

Gut ich stand ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch ... hab es jetzt mit einer Batchdatei realisiert. Jedoch kommt beim ausführen der Fehler:
Projekt/Bibliothek kann nicht geöffnet werden(keine gültige Projekt-/Bibliotheksdatei).
hm ...


----------



## Fx64 (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo, den Pfad zum Projekt hast Du korrekt angegeben? Vorsicht mit Spaces, dann sind Anführungszeichen gefragt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bambam (26 Oktober 2010)

Hallo FX64. 
Hab vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Abe rich habe inzwischen von einem ForumUser erfahren, dass HMI wohl nicht mit einem BC9000 funktioniert. 

Viele Grüße
Bambam


----------



## Fx64 (9 November 2010)

Hallo, 

und aus welchem Grund sollte es dort nicht funktionieren? Gibt es dazu eine Info?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bambam (10 November 2010)

Die Info habe ich hier von Bjornf erhalten:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=37124&highlight=HMI

Viele Grüße


----------



## Fx64 (10 November 2010)

Hallo,

auf jeden Fall fehlt dort erstmal ein <Space> nach dem pr6 und dem Slash.

C:\TwinCAT\Plc\TCatPlcCtrlHmi.exe  C:\Projekte\BC9000\SPS_Programme\Aktuelles_SPS_Programm\bc9000_HV_22_10_2010.pr6/visu  A_Hauptmenue

Viele Grüße


----------



## Fx64 (10 November 2010)

Hallo,
meine hatte ich schon mal getestet. Der BC ist doch per Ads eingebunden oder? 

C:\TwinCAT\Plc\TCatPlcCtrlHmi.exe "D:\TestVer\Projekte\VisuBC9000.pr6" /visu VISSTARTPAGE

Funktioniert auch.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bambam (10 November 2010)

Wie bindet man es denn per Ads ein? Das habe ich nämlich nicht gemacht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Fx64 (10 November 2010)

Den BC9000 im Router eintragen mit der IP und der AmsNetId


----------



## Bambam (10 November 2010)

Vielen Dank ich werd es mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bjornf (10 November 2010)

Hallo Bambam und FX64
Ich muss mich entschuldigen , Ich habe der Information gehabt seit Jahren und hat 's wirklich geglaubt.
Jetzt erst ( Nach kommentar von FX64 ) habe Ich gedach " Es geht ja wunderbar mit VB und ADS so warum nicht mit HMI und ADS"
Bitte wirklich um entschuldigung
Gruss
BjornF


----------

